# Vegtable Sprouts



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

I just ordered a sprouter and some sprouts from Gardens Alive.The sprouter was 12.95 so its probably not very big.
I was wonderign if all seeds can e sprouted or if just certain ones ? IOW's can I use the seeds to grow seeds for sprouting ?These seeds are organic but not sure if thats the same as heirloom seeds ?:scratch
Anyone know about sprouting seeds ,I plan to eat some and feed some to chickens,so thats why I want to know if I can save seeds from these .


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

I called in the order because I can't pull up the site . I ordered the sprouter and the sprout seeds from my catalog .


----------



## Ur5hittingMe (May 1, 2011)

Not sure what you mean by saving seeds from these? I use to sprout in a mason jar and then I just got a 3 tiered sprouter. First time using it and I hate it! lol My chickens really dont make a big deal when I give them some. I sprout alfalfa, broccoli, radish and there is something else but I cant remember right at this time. I do purchase a bag of mixed sprouts also. Once you get in the habit you wont forget to rinse them and such. I did just read that when you rinse them if you add a bit of vinegar it will help them from growing mold. Not sure about this, but I thought it was worth a try.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

you should be able to grow out the sprouting seeds to make more but it does take quite a few plants to make some of the seeds to sprout later.
I like sprouting lentils and beans in mine... I also save the seeds from my chives when they bloom to sprout in the winter.. very yummy on sandwiches.
Another easy one to to grow for sprouting is broccoli and radish.. they make big pods that have quite few seeds in them at the end of the season.
Sunflower seed can be sprouted too, but I don't really like them that much. My favorite is still alfalfa and radish and onion/chives.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Ur5hittingMe said:


> Not sure what you mean by saving seeds from these? I use to sprout in a mason jar and then I just got a 3 tiered sprouter. First time using it and I hate it! lol My chickens really dont make a big deal when I give them some. I sprout alfalfa, broccoli, radish and there is something else but I cant remember right at this time. I do purchase a bag of mixed sprouts also. Once you get in the habit you wont forget to rinse them and such. I did just read that when you rinse them if you add a bit of vinegar it will help them from growing mold. Not sure about this, but I thought it was worth a try.


 Don't tell me this,I just ordered that sprouter today  ! What did'nt you like about it?
I ordered broccoli,radish,alfalfa mung bean I think it was along with the sprouter.
Why is the jar better? I've never tried to sprout beans so I'll need lots of info. Unlike my husband I love directions,well most of them anyway.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Emerald said:


> you should be able to grow out the sprouting seeds to make more but it does take quite a few plants to make some of the seeds to sprout later.
> I like sprouting lentils and beans in mine... I also save the seeds from my chives when they bloom to sprout in the winter.. very yummy on sandwiches.
> Another easy one to to grow for sprouting is broccoli and radish.. they make big pods that have quite few seeds in them at the end of the season.
> Sunflower seed can be sprouted too, but I don't really like them that much. My favorite is still alfalfa and radish and onion/chives.


 I just had fresh chives last night on potato. So I guess I should I let a few of the chives go to seed ?
Thanks 
:flower:


----------



## Ur5hittingMe (May 1, 2011)

I never thought of chive seeds. I will have to try that.
Meerkat, Mine didnt come with directions???? I put the water in the top and it should drip down into the next container and so forth. Well it doesnt drip unless its tilted. The bottom sprout container holds the water instead if it dripping into the bottom holder. I have knocked it over twice already trying to get the dumb thing to drip. If you have better luck, please tell me.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Ur5hittingMe said:


> I never thought of chive seeds. I will have to try that.
> Meerkat, Mine didnt come with directions???? I put the water in the top and it should drip down into the next container and so forth. Well it doesnt drip unless its tilted. The bottom sprout container holds the water instead if it dripping into the bottom holder. I have knocked it over twice already trying to get the dumb thing to drip. If you have better luck, please tell me.


 LOL I'll let you know soon as I get mine .if it comes with directions I'll give them to you too .
:wave:


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

I've gotten two of these type of sprouter and love them... just make sure that you use the little "flower" thing over the holes or the water will not drain into each layer properly(it creates a small bell siphon)and use plenty of water. Sometimes I've had roots go in that little drain hole and plug them up. 
I absolutely hate the jar sprouters as they tend to not drain as well for me or make sure that all the seeds are in enuf water to grow properly. I used to use jars and had many batches rot.. But some folks use hemp bags that they run thru the faucet a few times a day and then just sit them in a bowl.. I haven't tried that yet.
For lentils/beans/mung beans sprout them in as dark and warm a place as you can to get the really nice long sprouts.. too much light will cause them to be short and sometimes a bit bitter. I like peas sprouted too but they are harder to find unless you grow your own.
I usually sprout every thing in the dark to get nice long sprouts and then for my radish and chive and alfalfa I put them in the sunniest spot I have for about a day (or even a few hours) and they green up nicely.
I do bleach out my sprouter after each use as there can be some nasty things grow in them and you can get quite sick.. kinda rare but may happen. Sprouts for me is a winter thing.. We don't do it much in the summer/fall.


----------

